# stupid wash machine



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Dh bought us a new washer. It's one of those top loaders with no adjatator.
We had the repairman out last night and he put in a new brain. (that's what he called it)
I am used to wash machines that cover the cothes with water and wash and rinse. This one sprays some water then spins. 
I have washed some blankets 3 times this morning and the first time one of them still had dry spots on it. This is 2 small blankts, baby size.
I was told this would wash king size comforters. 
Does any one have one of these? is there some thing I am missing? How much should it wash?
Some of the wash cycles last 1 1/2 hours. And its still not doing the job.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Whhat is the model/make of the washer?


----------

